# Middle Name Quiz



## Becca (Jul 17, 2008)

It's harder than it looks!

*Here is what you do*

Use the *1st *letter of your *middle *name to answer each of the following...

They have to be *real places, names, things... nothing made up!*

Try to use different answers if the person in front of you had the same 1st initial

You CAN'T use your name for the boy/girl name question

*So say your middle name starts with R*

Your middle name starts with: R

Famous artist/band/musician: Rod Stuart

4-letter word: Ripe

Country: Romania

Boy name: Richard.

Girls Name: Rachael

Animal: Rabbit

Something in the kitchen: Rabbit 

Reason for being late: Rabbit weed in your trainers

Body Part: Ribs

Drink: Ribena

Something you eat: Raspberries


What is your middle name? Rose *(That is not my real middle name - Just an example)*


----------



## Becca (Jul 17, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: L

Famous artist/band/musician: Lindsay Lohan

4-letter word: Load

Country: Lithuania 

Boy name: Luke

Girls Name: Lily

Animal: Liger (It is an animal cross between an tiger and a lion)

Something in the kitchen: Lentils

Reason for being late: Lost your watch ??

Body Part: Lungs

Drink: Lemonade

Something you eat:Limes

What is your middle name? - Lynda


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: C

Famous artist/band/musician: Carol Carpenter

4-letter word: Cook

Country: Cambodia

Boy name: Chuck

Girls Name: Carrie

Animal: Cougar

Something in the kitchen: Cans

Reason for being late: Can't find my map, so I got lost

Body Part: Cuticles

Drink: Coffee

Something you eat: Cucumber Sandwiches

What is your middle name? - Carol


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 20, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: C

Famous artist/band/musician: Chicane

4-letter word: Cork

Country: Cook Islands

Boy name: Charlie

Girls Name: Carla

Animal: Camel

Something in the kitchen: Cups

Reason for being late: Caught up in big traffic jam

Body Part: Colon

Drink: Coca cola

Something you eat: Cuppa Soup

What is your middle name? - Claire

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 20, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: K

Famous artist/band/musician: Kid Rock


4-letter word: kids

Country: Kuwait(sp?)

Boy name: Karl


Girls Name: Kristin 

Animal: Kangaroo 


Something in the kitchen: knife

Reason for being late: Karl stole your car?

Body Part: knee


Drink: Khalua(sp?) 

Something you eat: kumquat

What is your middle name? - Kaye


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Your middle name starts with: C
> 
> 
> What is your middle name? - Claire
> ...



Fran you are very lucky you had such an easy letter 

*Becca *


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 20, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: J 

Famous artist/band/musician: Judas Priest 

4-letter word: Jump

Country: Japan

Boy name: Jose 

Girls Name: Jessica

Animal: Jackal

Something in the kitchen: Juicer

Reason for being late: jaguar attack

Body Part: jugular 

Drink: Jack Daniels

Something you eat: jelly donut 


What is your middle name? Jade


----------



## Alexah (Jul 21, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: J.

Famous artist/band/musician: Josh Grobin (Groban?).

4-letter word: Joke.

Country: Jamaica.

Boy name: Jacob.

Girls Name: Julianna.

Animal: Jack Rabbit.

Something in the kitchen: Jam.

Reason for being late: Jump-started a friend's car.

Body Part: Jaw.

Drink: Juice.

Something you eat: Jell-O.

What is your middle name? Joy.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh difficult alexah - well done though 

*Becca*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 21, 2008)

My middle name starts with: A

Famous artist/band/musician: Aretha Franklin

4-letter word: Anal (sorry, first word that popped into my head!)

Country: Argentina

Boy name: Alan

Girls Name: Abigail

Animal: Armadillo

Something in the kitchen: Apple corer

Reason for being late: Asked for directions and the directions were wrong!

Body Part: Arm

Drink: Apple juice

Something you eat: Asparagus


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

My middle name starts with: A

Famous artist/band/musician: Annie Lennox

4-letter word: Arty

Country: Andorra

Boy name: Andrew

Girls Name: Anna

Animal: Antelope

Something in the kitchen: A.......Ant Killer? Under the kitchen sink? We have it anyway! 

Reason for being late: Actually, I'd just rather do my hair than be on time! 

Body Part: Ankle

Drink: Asti (Horrible Martini drink, also known here as 'Nasty Asti')

Something you eat: Apples

*What is your middle name? *Anne


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 22, 2008)

My middle name starts with: J

Famous artist/band/musician: James Taylor

4-letter word: Jilt

Country: Jordan

Boy name: Jerome

Girls Name: Jacqueline

Animal: Jay

Something in the kitchen:Jar

Reason for being late:Just washed my hair!

Body Part: Jowl

Drink: Jagermeister!

Something you eat: Jellybeans

*What is your middle name?* Jude


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2008)

My middle name starts with: L

Famous artist/band/musician: Linkin Park

4-letter word:Love

Country: Laos

Boy name: Liam

Girls Name: Lilly

Animal: Lion

Something in the kitchen:Light

Reason for being late:Lost my car key's

Body Part: Little finger

Drink: Lemonade

Something you eat: Lasagna

*What is your middle name?* Leigh


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: P

Famous artist/band/musician: Pussycat dolls :biggrin2:


4-letter word: Port ( Like near the ocean, a dock)

Country: Pakistan ?


Boy name: Patrick


Girls Name: Patricia

Animal: Panther 

Something in the kitchen: Pots
Reason for being late: Pee stop 

Body Part: Pee ? Idk :?

Drink: Prune juice :grumpy:

Something you eat: Peaches

What is your middle name? - Paulette


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: j

Famous artist/band/musician: jack johnson! ohh yeaa doubleee!!!! 

4-letter word: jean

Country: jamaica? hahaah i dont think its a country, but its close!! 

Boy name: jude ( i know, i know, i am a beatles lover <3) 

Girls Name: jessica

Animal: jackrabbit

Something in the kitchen: juicer

Reason for being late: just ran over a bug with my car. 

Body Part: jaw

Drink: juicy juice!!!! 

Something you eat: jam and toast!

OKAY~~~~~ my middle name is JEAN


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

*trixieismyfunnybunny wrote: *


> Country: jamaica? hahaah i dont think its a country, but its close!!


Jamaica is a country.


----------



## Spring (Aug 14, 2008)

My middle name starts with: A

Famous artist/band/musician: Aerosmith
4-letter word: able
Country: Afghanistan
Boy name: Aaron
Girls Name: Amelia
Animal: Ant eater
Something in the kitchen: Apron
Reason for being late: Agonizing pain
Body Part: Anconeus (had to look that up.. a muscle )
Drink: Apricot Sparkler
Something you eat: Artichokes

What is your middle name? Amy!


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 15, 2008)

My middle name starts with: N


Famous artist/band/musician: Nine Inch Nails

4-letter word: Nice

Country: Nicaragua

Boy name: Neal

Girls Name: Noel

Animal: Nightingale


Something in the kitchen: Noodles

Reason for being late: Needed to do my makeup
Body Part: Neck

Drink: Nightcap
Something you eat: Nachos
What is your middle name? Nichole


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

My middle name starts with: M

Famous artist/band/musician: Mandy Moore
4-letter word: more
Country: Madagaskar (sp?)
Boy name: Michael
Girls Name: Mable
Animal: Monkey
Something in the kitchen: Microwave
Reason for being late: Missed the bus
Body Part:muscle
Drink: Mango Smoothie
Something you eat: Mango

What is your middle name? Maria


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 16, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: N

Famous artist/band/musician: Nicole C. Mullen

4-letter word: nope

Country: Nigeria

Boy name: Nick

Girls Name: Nicole

Animal: Narwhale

Something in the kitchen: Nail file

Reason for being late: No pants
Body Part: Nibblers (teeth)

Drink: Normal Coke ( I know it doesn't count but I can't think of anything!)

Something you eat: Noodles!

What is your middle name? Nicole!

Aly!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: G
Famous artist/band/musician: Goo Goo Dolls

4-letter word: Gape
Country: Ghana
Boy name: Gordon
Girls Name: Georgia
Animal: Goose
Something in the kitchen: Groper
Reason for being late: Got Lost
Body Part: Gallbladder
Drink: Gatorade
Something you eat: Grapes

What is your middle name? Grace


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 18, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: L


Famous artist/band/musician: Limp Bizkit (sp?)
4-letter word: Lube
Country: Lithuania
Boy name: Lionel
Girls Name: Linda
Animal: Lice
Something in the kitchen: Lemon zester
Reason for being late: Listening to Celine Dion and ears fell off, so I didn't hear the alarm clock.
Body Part: Larynx
Drink: Lite beer 
Something you eat: Laksa (my favourite!)

What is your middle name? Laura


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: L

Famous artist/band/musician: Lindsay Lohan

4-letter word: Lone

Country: Lithuania 

Boy name: Landon

Girls Name: Lily

Animal: Lion


Something in the kitchen: Lentils

Reason for being late: Lost your keys!

Body Part: Lungs

Drink: Lemonade

Something you eat: Lasagna

What is your middle name? - Leigh


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 18, 2008)

*Your middle name starts with*: M

*Famous artist/band/musician:* Michael buble

*4-letter word:* More

*Country:* Madagascar
 
*Boy name*: Matt

*Girls Name:* Melody

*Animal:* Moose 

*Something in the kitchen:* Microwave

*Reason for being late:* My car wouldn't start

*Body Part*: Mouth
 
*Drink:* Margarita 

*Something you eat:* Melon


*What is your middle name*? Malone


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 20, 2008)

Your middle name starts with: E

Famous artist/band/musician: Eve 6

4-letter word: Evil


Country: England

Boy name: Edward

Girls Name: Elaine

Animal: Elephant

Something in the kitchen: Eggplant

Reason for being late: Eating breakfast!


Body Part: Ear

Drink: Eggnog

Something you eat: Eclair!


What is your middle name? - Elizabeth


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 29, 2008)

*Your middle name starts with*: C

*Famous artist/band/musician:* Cold Play

*4-letter word:* Core

*Country:* Canada
 
*Boy name*: Colin

*Girls Name:* Cindy

*Animal:* Crane

*Something in the kitchen:* Counter

*Reason for being late:* couldn't find the place

*Body Part*: Chromosomes 
 
*Drink: cola*

*Something you eat:* Cookies


*What is your middle name*? Cecelia


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: A

Famous artist/band/musician: Amy Grant

4-letter word: Able

Country: Argentina

Boy name: Anthony

Girls Name: Alexandra

Animal: Armadillo

Something in the kitchen: Alphabet letters on the fridge

Reason for being late: A rabbit wanted attention. lol! 

Body Part: Arm

Drink: Apple martini

Something you eat: Apple


What is your middle name? Ann

that wasn't too hard....


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: J
Famous artist/band/musician- Jamiroquai
4 letter word- Jade
Country- Jamaica
Boys name- Joe
Girls name- Jessica
Animal- Jaguar
Something in the kitchen- Jam lol!
Reason for being late- Jumped on by a kangaroo!
Body part- Jugular vein
Drink: Jack Daniels YAY!!!!!!
Something you eat- jello
What is your middle name- Joanne


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 28, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: D

Famous artist/band/musician: Dierks Bentley

4-letter word: Dope

Country: Denmark (LOL)

Boy name: David

Girls Name: Diedra

Animal: Dog

Something in the kitchen: Drain

Reason for being late: Dang alarm clock didn't go off 

Body Part: diaphragm

Drink: Rum And Coke

Something you eat: Dark Chocolate


What is your middle name? Drew


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 28, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: W

Famous artist/band/musician: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (first one I could think of )

4-letter word: wake

Country: White Russia (AKA Belarus)

Boy name: Walter

Girls Name: Wendy

Animal: Wallibi

Something in the kitchen: window

Reason for being late: Weather was too bad, was locked in my home!

Body Part: waist

Drink: water ( or if you prefer, a White Russian, LOL)

Something you eat: White Chocolate

What is your middle name? Wilfrieda


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 10, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: M

Famous artist/band/musician: Michael Jackson

4-letter word: Miss

Country: Mexico

Boy name: Mike

Girls Name: Miley

Animal: Moose

Something in the kitchen: My water bottle

Reason for being late: Missing wheel on my tire xD

Body Part: Muscle (if that counts)

Drink: Mountain Dew

Something you eat: Milano cookies


What is your middle name? Michele


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 10, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: D

Famous artist/band/musician: Daniel Bedingfield

4-letter word: Dawn

Country: Denmark

Boy name: David

Girls Name: Donna

Animal: Duck

Something in the kitchen: Dinner

Reason for being late: Dreaming

Body Part: Diaphram

Drink: DrPepper

Something you eat: Doughnuts


What is your middle name? Denise


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 10, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: L.

Famous artist/band/musician: Ladytron.

4-letter word: Love.

Country: Lebanon.

Boy name: Lucas.

Girls Name: Lydia.

Animal: Lemur.

Something in the kitchen: Lemons.

Reason for being late: Laziness.

Body Part: Leg. 

Drink: Lakka
 
Something you eat: Lihapullat.

What is your middle name? Lynne


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: K

Famous artist/band/musician: Kelly Clarkson

4-letter word: kite

Country: Kuwait

Boy name: Kyle

Girls Name: Katie

Animal: Koala

Something in the kitchen: Knife
Reason for being late: Knitting
Body Part: kidney

Drink: Kool-Aid

Something you eat: Kiwi

What is your middle name? - Kate


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2009)

Your middle name starts with: F

Famous artist/band/musician: Frank Sinatra

4-letter word: Foul

Country: France

Boy name: Ford

Girls Name: Francine

Animal: Flamingo

Something in the kitchen: Fork

Reason for being late: Freezing rain 

Body Part: Feet

Drink: Fresca

Something you eat: Fish


What is your middle name? Frederick


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

our middle name starts with: b

Famous artist/band/musician: black eyed peas :trioband:

4-letter word: bald :craziness:

Country: bahamas :sunshine: 

Boy name: ben 

Girls Name: brooklynn

Animal: bunny :anotherbun:

Something in the kitchen: bentley(my chihuahua)

Reason for being late:bed is tooooo comfy to get out of :bed:

Body Part: biceps :muscleman:

Drink: buttermilk :caffeine

Something you eat: bread

What is your middle name? brooke:brat:


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 25, 2011)

> Your middle name starts with: M
> 
> Famous artist/band/musician/:idk
> 
> ...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 25, 2011)

*

*Your middle name starts with: N

Famous artist/band/musician: Nickelback :trio

4-letter word: Nuts :craziness

Country: Nepal

Boy name: Nicholas

Girls Name: Nela :bunnydance:

Animal: Nanny Goat

Something in the kitchen: Nectorine

Reason for being late: Nipped by a bun, bleeding everywhere! anic:

Body Part: Nipples :baghead

Drink: Non-dairy milk

Something you eat: Naan (kind of bread)


What is your middle name? Nichole


----------



## MILU (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have a middle name...


----------



## Anaira (Aug 25, 2011)

Vivian, I have two! 



Your middle name starts with: H

Famous artist/band/musician: I'm stuck already, I can't think of any! Uh, would Tokio Hotel count? It has an H in it!

4-letter word: Hope

Country: Holland

Boy name: Harry

Girls Name: Holly

Animal: Hare

Something in the kitchen: heat?

Reason for being late: Hoped you wouldn't notice I was late...

Body Part: heart

Drink: Hajime

Something you eat: hollandaise sauce


What is your middle name? Hope


Your middle name starts with: L

Famous artist/band/musician: Leonard Cohen

4-letter word: lost

Country: Latvia 

Boy name: Larry

Girls Name: Laura

Animal: leopard

Something in the kitchen: lettuce

Reason for being late: Late? Me? Never!

Body Part: lungs

Drink: lemondade

Something you eat: limes


What is your middle name? Lydia


----------



## megs (Sep 5, 2011)

Your middle name starts with: E 

Famous artist/band/musician: Eliza Doolittle 

4-letter word: Eggs

Country: Egypt

Boy name: Ed

Girls Name: Elizabeth

Animal: Elephant

Something in the kitchen: Electrisity?

Reason for being late: Eh.. I though the meeting was at 6.30!

Body Part: Eye

Drink: Egg Nog!  

Something you eat: Eggs


What is your middle name? Elizabeth!:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyKat (Sep 5, 2011)

Your middle name starts with: V

Famous artist/band/musician: Vanilla Ice

4-letter word: Vain

Country: Vanuatu

Boy name: Victor

Girls Name: Vivian

Animal: Vulture

Something in the kitchen: Vegetable Chopper

Reason for being late: Very slow moving traffic

Body Part: Vein

Drink: V8 (Vegetable Juice)

Something you eat: Vegetables

What is your middle name? - Victoria


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 5, 2011)

Your middle name starts with: R

Famous artist/band/musician: Rascal Flats
4-letter word: road

Country: Russia ()

Boy name: Robert

Girls Name: Robin
Animal: RABBIT
Something in the kitchen: ring

Reason for being late: Running a MARATHON!
Body Part: ribs

Drink: Ribena
Something you eat: Raisins
What is your middle name? Rachel


----------



## patches2593 (Apr 21, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: b

Famous artist/band/musician: Beatles

4-letter word: bend

Country: bahamas

Boy name: bob

Girls Name: brandy

Animal: baboon

Something in the kitchen: bananas

Reason for being late: 

Body Part: backbone

Drink: beer 

Something you eat: brownies!


What is your middle name? bella


----------



## PaGal (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll play...

Middle name starts with: I

Famous artist/band/musician: Izzy Pop

Four letter word: into

Country: Ireland

Boy Name: Ian

Girl Name: Isabelle

Animal: Iguana

Something in the kitchen: Icing (cake)

Reason for being late: Icy roads

Body part: Inner ear

Drink: Iced tea

Something you eat: Ice Cream

What your middle name is: Irene


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Middle name starts with C:
Famous artist/band/musician: Christina Aguilera
Four letter word: Cake
Country: Canada
Boy name: Chris
Girl name: Catherine
Animal: Caterpillar
Something in the kitchen: Carton of milk
Reason for being late: Clock broke
Body part: Calf
Drink: Cream soda
Something you eat: Chinese food (yummmmm)
What your middle name is: Christine


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 22, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: D

Famous artist/band/musician: David Bowie

4-letter word: Dung

Country: Dominican Republic

Boy name: Donald

Girls Name: Dawn

Animal: Djungarian hamster

Something in the kitchen: Dishwasher

Reason for being late: Dog poop

Body Part: Duodenum 

Drink: Daiquiri

Something you eat: Danishes


What is your middle name? Diane


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 22, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: A
Famous artist/band/musician: alison krauss
4-letter word: abcd
Country: australia
Boy name: ace
Girls Name: anna
Animal: ant
Something in the kitchen: apple pie
Reason for being late: ant keeps biting me
Body Part: arm
Drink: apple juice 
Something you eat: a turkey
What is your middle name? Ann


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 17, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: M
Famous artist/band/musician: Miley Cyrus
4-letter word: Mood
Country: Morocco
Boy name: Michael
Girls Name: Mia
Animal: Moose
Something in the kitchen: Messes (lol)
Reason for being late: Misplaced my keys
Body Part: Metatarsal
Drink: Mojito 
Something you eat: Macaroni and cheese
What is your middle name? Marie


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 5, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: E

Famous artist/band/musician: the Eagles

4-letter word: echo

Country: Ethiopia 

Boy name: Eric

Girls Name: Elly

Animal: Elephant

Something in the kitchen: Electric blender 

Reason for being late: Everyone thought it was earlier than it really was

Body Part: elbow

Drink: (i cant think of anything! :shock: )

Something you eat: eggs (but i dont eat eggs 

What is your middle name? Elizabeth


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: A

Famous artist/band/musician: Adele

4-letter word: Acts

Country: Australia

Boy name: Aidan

Girls Name: Aaliyah

Animal: Ant

Something in the kitchen: Apron

Reason for being late: Alarm clock didn't go off!

Body Part: aorta

Drink: Apple juice

Something you eat: Apple

What is your middle name? - Amanda


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 22, 2012)

Your middle name starts with: S

Famous artist/band/musician: Spice Girls

4-letter word: Snip

Country: Saudi Arabia?

Boy name: Seth

Girls Name: Sarah

Animal: Snake

Something in the kitchen: Stove

Reason for being late: Slept in

Body Part: Small intestine lol

Drink: Sweet tea

Something you eat: Spaghetti

What is your middle name? - Sharon


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 22, 2012)

Fun game!!

Your middle name starts with: E

Famous artist/band/musician: Europe (famous for their song, "The Final Countdown")

4-letter word: Euro

Country: Estonia

Boy name: Edward

Girls Name: Eleanor

Animal: Elephant

Something in the kitchen: Elbow macaroni!

Reason for being late: Emergency with a sick bunny

Body Part: Elbow

Drink: Emergen-C (vitamin drink mix)

Something you eat: Endive (well, the bunnies eat it!)


What is your middle name? Elaine


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Middle name starts with "A"

Artist/Band: Alison Krauss


4 Letter word: Acre 

Country: Aruba

Boy name: Aaron

Girl name: Anna

Animal: antelope 

Something in the kitchen: apples!

Reason for being late: Almost lost my bunny!

Body part: arm

Drink: Apple Juice

Something you eat: apricots 

What is your middle name? Anne


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 22, 2012)

lillyin224 wrote:


> Your middle name starts with: A
> Famous artist/band/musician: alison krauss
> 4-letter word: abcd
> Country: australia
> ...




Hehe we have a lot of the same answers! I love Alison Krauss; she's a singer!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 22, 2012)

*Your middle name starts with: R 

Famous artist/band/musician: Rihanna 

4-letter word: Rain 

Country: Rwanda 

Boy name: Raymond

**Girls Name: Ryleigh

Animal: Raccoon

Something in the kitchen: Refrigerator

Reason for being late: Rabbits wanted to cuddle 

Body Part: Rectum

Drink: Root beer 

Something you eat: Ramon noodles 

What is your middle name? Rae ^.^*


----------

